# Another Opal Violet story, Nov. 64



## mrg (Apr 13, 2022)

Sick of typing so will try to shorten this, a few yrs ago my friend called on a Sunday morning  ( I was actually on the Orange ride ) and ask about the value of a purple StingRay at a antique store, original opal paint frame & guard, everything else was Lowrider aftermarket parts bent forward springer, full chrome fenders, straight laced wheels, etc,etc., well he ended up getting it. sub story that I've told here, in 64 I picked out a opal at my local shop ( Rost's Schwinn & mower, Pico Rivera Ca. ) for Xmas but never got it ( bought my Lime 64 from a friends brother later ) well this friend which I didn't know till high school got a opal ( maybe violet ) from the same shop a couple of yrs later so he really wanted to rebuild this one, he found a 68 violet girls fork at a swap and a few other parts but gave up after a little while so I ended up with it along with all the Lowrider parts ( sold to offset the price ), I have been collecting parts including a 6-4 opal girls fork ( still have to thread/cut it down and deal with the thicker ID so neck won't go all the way in ) so will some day get completed and set next my 64 Lime & Coppertone that's probably my nicest paint, that also has a good survivor story.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 13, 2022)

wow thats a good story !  the paints not bad at all either  fork matches nice to, good find, i would like to get a opal someday to !   good luck on the project cant wait to see it finished !


----------



## stoney (Apr 13, 2022)

That is a nice project. Pretty decent paint with nice screens and Schwinn on top bar. Keep us up to date.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 14, 2022)

mrg said:


> Sick of typing so will try to shorten this, a few yrs ago my friend called on a Sunday morning  ( I was actually on the Orange ride ) and ask about the value of a purple StingRay at a antique store, original opal paint frame & guard, everything else was Lowrider aftermarket parts bent forward springer, full chrome fenders, straight laced wheels, etc,etc., well he ended up getting it. sub story that I've told here, in 64 I picked out a opal at my local shop ( Rost's Schwinn & mower, Pico Rivera Ca. ) for Xmas but never got it ( bought my Lime 64 from a friends brother later ) well this friend which I didn't know till high school got a opal ( maybe violet ) from the same shop a couple of yrs later so he really wanted to rebuild this one, he found a 68 violet girls fork at a swap and a few other parts but gave up after a little while so I ended up with it along with all the Lowrider parts ( sold to offset the price ), I have been collecting parts including a 6-4 opal girls fork ( still have to thread/cut it down and deal with the thicker ID so neck won't go all the way in ) so will some day get completed and set next my 64 Lime & Coppertone that's probably my nicest paint, that also has a good survivor story.View attachment 1606392
> 
> View attachment 1606393
> 
> ...



Cool. Not only the steer tubes longer in general on girls forks but so is the fork blade itself.  It's different altogether I believe than a boys fork.


----------



## indycycling (Apr 15, 2022)

fatbike said:


> Cool. Not only the steer tubes longer in general on girls forks but so is the fork blade itself.  It's different altogether I believe than a boys fork.



Nope, the girls forks have identical blade and rake as any boys 20" Stingray. Only difference is the longer steerer tube, just cut it down and retap the threads further and installs identical.


----------



## Dbike (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice to see survivor Sting-Ray bikes.


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Nope, the girls forks have identical blade and rake as any boys 20" Stingray. Only difference is the longer steerer tube, just cut it down and retap the threads further and installs identical.




Ya but as said inner wall gets thicker the further you go in so when cut down the goose neck won't go in as far as the boys.


----------



## indycycling (Apr 16, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ya but as said inner wall gets thicker the further you go in so when cut down the goose neck won't go in as far as the boys.



true on diameter, but still works just fine


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hey that's my fork!  😝 🤫
You don't cut it down from the top & rethread at all. You cut the lower part out and reweld the top part back on. Done it many times gooseneck then fits as it should & was going to do it to this fork except I had no need for the fork so just sold it.  Matches your frame to a T 👍 great score for you👏

I still have the OPAL matching guard wiped clean & the 64 girls frame that fork came off of if anybody's interested PM me
Tommy


----------



## indycycling (Apr 23, 2022)

N


Hoagie57 said:


> Hey that's my fork!  😝 🤫
> You don't cut it down from the top & rethread at all. You cut the lower part out and reweld the top part back on. Done it many times gooseneck then fits as it should & was going to do it to this fork except I had no need for the fork so just sold it.  Matches your frame to a T 👍 great score for you👏
> 
> I still have the OPAL matching guard wiped clean & the 64 girls frame that fork came off of if anybody's interested PM me
> Tommy



Not everyone has a hot wrench, so there are a couple ways to do this


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 23, 2022)

indycycling said:


> N
> 
> Not everyone has a hot wrench, so there are a couple ways to do this



Hot wrench is that a new name for a Welder? + a Lathe or large pipe cutter & a V-block or take it to your local machine shop. $25 bucks and they'll do it for you << cheaper than the cost of the correct die & die holder. Plus, then it still has the correct slot for the spacer washer. 
But you are right "lots of ways to do this" I like it to look factory like it was never touched myself. To each there own, I guess. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## indycycling (Apr 25, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Hot wrench is that a new name for a Welder? + a Lathe or large pipe cutter & a V-block or take it to your local machine shop. $25 bucks and they'll do it for you << cheaper than the cost of the correct die & die holder. Plus, then it still has the correct slot for the spacer washer.
> But you are right "lots of ways to do this" I like it to look factory like it was never touched myself. To each there own, I guess. 🤷‍♂️



LOL hot wrench has been around for decades, yep oxy acetalene welder slang.  Good idea to have it done at a shop cheap and agree on the assembled appearance looking and fitting stock - thanks


----------

